# New Car Dilemma!



## Bostonian (May 3, 2013)

So already I am starting to think about my next car... With my little guy already 2 years old now, wife and dog in tow, I am going to say goodbye to my Audi A4 6 speed quarto.  Not enough room in the car especially during ski season when I have to fold down the back seat.  So this are my options... Just curious to see what you guys think!

here are the cars I am looking into:

1. BMW X3
2. Audi Q5
3. Jeep Grand Cherokee
4  Subaru Outback
5. Infiniti EX


I am going to test drive both the X3, Q5 and the Jeep this weekend.   I am leaning towards the jeep since it has the most space and the best 4WD system other than the Audi.    But we shall see!


----------



## ctenidae (May 3, 2013)

The X3 is smaller than you think it is. We briefly considered it, but there's no room for the dog if you have anything else in teh back (of course, our dog is rather large, so YMMV). 

The Q5 is nice, and decent sized. Infinitis always seem plasticky to me. The Subaru may be small, too, I don't know.

I'd lean towards the Jeep, too.


----------



## mlctvt (May 3, 2013)

I was thinking the same about the X3. Even an older smaller A4 Avant is much larger in back than an X3 or Infiniti EX and maybe even the Q5. These SUVs just give you additional headroom but not length. 
Wagons have much morer cargo space than most small SUVs.
Look at your larger choices Outback or Cherokee.


----------



## xwhaler (May 3, 2013)

Not sure how you feel about Kia but we have a 2012 Sorento EX V6....fully loaded model other than the SX which didn't appeal to us as we'd have been locked into the in-dash navigation which we didn't feel was needed with smart phones these days.
Lots of space (3rd row seating), plenty of power and the inside is nicer than you'd think of a Kia.
5+ yrs ago I'd have never considered a Kia but they have come a long way----35k miles on ours and we're happy with the choice.
Averaging abt 24 mpg mostly all highway which is pretty good for a heavy SUV with a v6.

Just my $.02 on a different perspective.


----------



## hammer (May 3, 2013)

Our 2011 Jeep Grand Cherokee is around 42K miles and is doing fine...rides nice, has a good amount of space for 4 (no third row seat) and gets good fuel economy for its size (average 19 MPG in mixed and 22 MPG on the highway).  We have the base AWD system which is fine for snow (OEM tires are kind of crappy), but if you want to do off-roading you would want to get the Limited or Overland versions with the 4WD.  We do some towing with it but if you want good tow capacity and don't mind the fuel economy hit you should go with the Hemi.

We went for the service contract because of concerns about reliability, but so far have not had to use it.  The biggest issue I've read about so far (but we have not seen) is that the V6 engines can have issues with the cylinder heads under high heat loads, but it looks like Chrysler has been making good on the repairs.

Interestingly enough the Jeep had the best quality feel of all of the SUVs we tested which included a number of Japanese models.  Not quite up to the feel of a european make vehicle but getting there.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 3, 2013)

we drove Saabs for 30 yrs BUT traded a yr ago for a new 2012 Outback Ltd , fully loaded has 73 cu ft storage with the seats down . We got the 2.5 CVT get 32/33 in the summer and all ski season we got 28/29 mpg . asily accommodates all our ski and golf gear for 2 of us PLUS all other baggage for vacation travel . We love it and enjoy the ride , appointments and dependability.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (May 3, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> The Q5 is nice, and decent sized. Infinitis always seem plasticky to me.



Infinitys are just expensive Nissans. My boss has Nissan Armada "Platinum" and friends have the Infiniti version of it. There really is not kuch difference besides price tag.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HD333 (May 3, 2013)

It is not on your list but what about an Audi Allroad? I have to think you are in the Q5 ballpark price wise. Probably a little more room. 

I have to 2nd the Kia Sorrento, my mom got one to cart grand kids around in and it is surprisingly nice, she has the v6, it has held up nicely over almost 2 years. Pretty good trunk space with the 3rd row down, the 3rd row is small when up but how often will you need that. 

Off of your list I would go with the Jeep, it will give you the most room and is a comfortable ride. X3 is tiny, Q5 intrigues me but from what i remember has bad MPG, I'd rather have a Forester than an Outback, and Infinity IMHO is an overpriced Nissan. 

Good luck with the search.


----------



## Geoff (May 3, 2013)

mlctvt said:


> I was thinking the same about the X3. Even an older smaller A4 Avant is much larger in back than an X3 or Infiniti EX and maybe even the Q5. These SUVs just give you additional headroom but not length.
> Wagons have much morer cargo space than most small SUVs.
> Look at your larger choices Outback or Cherokee.



Yep.  I was wondering why the A4 wagon wasn't on your list.   

The price spread between 87 octane and premium is starting to become annoying.  Turbos like the 2.0T in an A4 are now costing $5.00+ extra per tank compared to a car that can run on regular fuel.   It's still chump change compared to the per-mile cost of depreciation but you get hit with it every time you fill up.

I need to drive an Outback 2.5L CVT up and down the Sherburne pass and up and down Killington's East Mountain Road with 500 pounds in it.  I've driven the Legacy as a rental and I can live with the interior.   I'd like to see how bad it is in my typical worst case hill climbs and I'd like to see if I can drive down a steep hill without burning up the brakes.


----------



## MR. evil (May 3, 2013)

What about a Jetta Speed Wagon TDI? 45mpg and plenty of room.


----------



## Savemeasammy (May 3, 2013)

Even though it's not on your list, we have a jetta tdi wagon.  It is very torquey, and when you go down steep hills it automatically downshifts.  Ours has keyless entry and start - it's handy because you never have to dig the key out of your pocket to open the doors.  Pretty handy when you have a armload of gear and a kid or 2 to corral!  40+ mpg doesn't hurt when you drive a few hundred miles to ski!


----------



## Bostonian (May 3, 2013)

Hmm didn't realize the X3 is so small, I still have the appointment tomorrow to check, but the jeep and q5 sound better by the day.   As for the allroad, I was thinking about it, although I am looking for is a little bit more of ground clearance.  Another issue is that my commute is route 2 from Acton to Alewife, which well... sucks in a 6 speed.  A slush box, plus an SUV will make it a little more manageable. On the highway though, I will miss the shifting of gears...  I am still 6 months out from making the dive into anything new, but now is the time to have fun and test drive things


----------



## marcski (May 3, 2013)

I've never driven it...but I have driven a bunch of Audi's. Won't the Q5 be sluggish to you, coming from an A4 with a Manual in the same engine?

Edit:

I see they are now offering it in the Supercharged 6. Get that, hands down. The torgue range on that engine is great.


----------



## octopus (May 3, 2013)

if you can wait a bit, theres a diesel grand cherokee coming soon. nearly 30 mpg hwy, we're thinking of getting one in a couple years.


----------



## WoodCore (May 3, 2013)

Just moved into a 2013 Subaru Outback 3.6R Limited and enjoying every aspect of it so far. It's far roomier than my 2005 Legacy wagon, has way more tech (bluetooth, satellite radio, usb ports, etc) and even some really cool features like reclining/heated rear seats etc. I thought I'd be disappointed moving away from the 2.5 turbo in my last Subbie but the 3.6 liter 6 cylinder is plenty powerful! Doesn't have the same explosiveness off the line but impressive power for climbing and passing for sure. The power is there if you need it and the best part is you don't need to feed it premium grade fuel! The suspension rides great and even with the high ground clearance doesn't exhibit excessive body roll like some of the older outbacks.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 3, 2013)

In the same size, but for far less dough than the X3, I think a Mazda CX-5 is worth a look.  About the best gas mileage on the market for an AWD cross-over.  I drove a friends and I found the auto transmission to be fantastic and I'm a MT guy.  Superb handling.  I drive a Mazda3, which is fun as hell on curvy back roads and the CX-5 didn't lag too far behind my 3 in handling feel even with the auto trans. 

Need more space than what the CX-5 offers and I'd take a look at the CX-9.  

I'm becoming a really big fan of the vehicles Mazda is putting out right now and I'm sure I will be even more so when they start offering Skyactiv Diesel engines in some US models.  There's a chance that engine might be available stateside for the CX-5 by the time you're ready to purchase.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 4, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> What about a Jetta Speed Wagon TDI? 45mpg and plenty of room.



I have this and the space is fine with two kids, but I do use a roof box for trips. I might get 45mpg in the summer on an all highway cruise, but winter with box and snows mpg drops to high 30's. Plus he wants AWD ... Audi Allroad seems like a good choice though VW is coming out with an Allroad in 2014 I think based on the new slightly larger 2014 Sportwagon. I'm keeping my eye on that for a future replacement. The Sportwagon was pretty good in the snow, but I did miss the AWD of my old Outback a few times.


----------



## Skimaine (May 4, 2013)

I suggest adding the Volvo XC60 to your list. Nice mix of comfort and utility.  As you would expect it is built like a tank and loaded with safety features. One downside is mileage. It is mediocre at best.


----------



## bigbog (May 5, 2013)

Another choice might be Nissan's (new highway) Pathfinder vs the Grand Cherokee and Infinity.  Ditto on looking at things Mazda and VW are putting out...  Would like to demo the 13'(or 14') Mercedes GLK diesel 2.1L, 4-banger.  Wonder what the gearing and suspension component arrangement is like....


----------



## Bostonian (May 5, 2013)

So an update...

I test drove an X3 yesterday, bigger than I had anticipated and nicely built.  However it will be a no go, because the the wider center console made my right leg uncomfortable.  It's too bad though, because I would have seriously considered it before that.  Next is the Q5 and the Grand Cherokee....


----------



## MR. evil (May 5, 2013)

When you finally decide which vehicle you want, use TrueCar.com to get the best deal you can on it.  I used TrueCar.com several weeks ago to buy my new truck and it got me over 5,000 off MSRP with no haggling or typical dealer games. Easiest car buying experience I have ever had.


----------



## xwhaler (May 5, 2013)

MR. evil said:


> When you finally decide which vehicle you want, use TrueCar.com to get the best deal you can on it.  I used TrueCar.com several weeks ago to buy my new truck and it got me over 5,000 off MSRP with no haggling or typical dealer games. Easiest car buying experience I have ever had.



+1.    We had a good experience with true car for our last vehicle purchase

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gmcunni (May 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> In the same size, but for far less dough than the X3, I think a Mazda CX-5 is worth a look.  About the best gas mileage on the market for an AWD cross-over.  I drove a friends and I found the auto transmission to be fantastic and I'm a MT guy.  Superb handling.  I drive a Mazda3, which is fun as hell on curvy back roads and the CX-5 didn't lag too far behind my 3 in handling feel even with the auto trans.
> 
> Need more space than what the CX-5 offers and I'd take a look at the CX-9.
> 
> I'm becoming a really big fan of the vehicles Mazda is putting out right now and I'm sure I will be even more so when they start offering Skyactiv Diesel engines in some US models.  There's a chance that engine might be available stateside for the CX-5 by the time you're ready to purchase.



latest consumer reports mag says very nice things about the CX-5.  tho i would not put it in the same class of vehicles he listed at the top of the thread.


----------



## hammer (May 5, 2013)

deadheadskier said:


> In the same size, but for far less dough than the X3, I think a Mazda CX-5 is worth a look.  About the best gas mileage on the market for an AWD cross-over.  I drove a friends and I found the auto transmission to be fantastic and I'm a MT guy.  Superb handling.  I drive a Mazda3, which is fun as hell on curvy back roads and the CX-5 didn't lag too far behind my 3 in handling feel even with the auto trans.
> 
> Need more space than what the CX-5 offers and I'd take a look at the CX-9.
> 
> I'm becoming a really big fan of the vehicles Mazda is putting out right now and I'm sure I will be even more so when they start offering Skyactiv Diesel engines in some US models.  There's a chance that engine might be available stateside for the CX-5 by the time you're ready to purchase.


The CX-9 was OK and it does have the third row but I guess I didn't feel the "zoom zoom" when I test drove it.  Worth checking out with what the OP is looking at but we definitely liked the Jeep Grand Cherokee better.  If towing is a consideration (which it was for us) I'd also lean towards the Jeep or another SUV that is rated for closer to 5000 lb.


----------



## Geoff (May 5, 2013)

Get an Explorer and paint it cop car colors.  You'll own the left lane.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

The CX-5 is definitely in the same class as the Outback.

The fit and finish on the Grand Touring is pretty darn good too.  Not far behind the BMW or Audi.  Scroll down to the end of this review to see at least that person's opinion (an opinion I obviously share)  on who should be taking a look at the CX-5.

http://www.carreviewsoup.com/mazda-cx-5-sets-crossover-bar-to-skyactiv-heights


----------



## deadheadskier (May 5, 2013)

hammer said:


> The CX-9 was OK and it does have the third row but I guess I didn't feel the "zoom zoom" when I test drove it.  Worth checking out with what the OP is looking at but we definitely liked the Jeep Grand Cherokee better.  If towing is a consideration (which it was for us) I'd also lean towards the Jeep or another SUV that is rated for closer to 5000 lb.



Agreed the 3500# tow limit is rather low for a 7 passenger.  As well as the Jeep having more balls. I've just always been leery of Jeeps reliability and repair costs.


----------



## xwhaler (May 5, 2013)

I love the looks of the cx-5.   Wish it were available when we were in the market 18 mos ago.    We did test drive the cx-7 and were not impressed which was too bad because we love our 3.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## WWF-VT (May 8, 2013)

I had a 2001 Audi A6 Avant and retired it in January after driving if for over 206,000 miles.   We have two teenage boys and a dog and travel to VT almost every weekend during ski season.   Our other family car is a 2007 Subaru Outback.  Subaru's are nice but not in the same league as an Audi.

I looked at the Audi Allroad and thought that it was extra $$ for an A4 wagon with extra ground clearance and the interior and seating were too tight for the family.  I purchased a 2013 Q5 2.0T and very happy with my choice.  It's my daily commuting vehicle  as well as family hauler to VT.  I have 10K trouble free miles so far and a bonus was the great ground clearance during mud season in VT.


----------



## Geoff (May 9, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> I purchased a 2013 Q5 2.0T and very happy with my choice.  It's my daily commuting vehicle  as well as family hauler to VT.  I have 10K trouble free miles so far and a bonus was the great ground clearance during mud season in VT.



Nice car but quite expensive when you want Xenons and the sunroof.   I'm still trying to wrap my mind around spending more than $40K for a car.  I tend to buy end of model year leftovers at invoice plus a big dealer incentive.   The chances are low that I'd be able to do that with a Q5 since luxury brands almost never see that kind of discounting.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 9, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Nice car but quite expensive when you want Xenons and the sunroof.   I'm still trying to wrap my mind around spending more than $40K for a car.  I tend to buy end of model year leftovers at invoice plus a big dealer incentive.   The chances are low that I'd be able to do that with a Q5 since luxury brands almost never see that kind of discounting.



I got the Premium Plus version that added the lighting package and sunroof and a few other options.  With an Audi loyalty discount I think I paid $38K


----------



## Puck it (May 9, 2013)

There is good deal on a Jeep Wrangler 4 door in NJ.  Needs work though.


----------



## bvibert (May 9, 2013)

Puck it said:


> There is good deal on a Jeep Wrangler 4 door in NJ.  Needs work though.



Just a little work with the a buffing wheel...


----------



## Geoff (May 9, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> I got the Premium Plus version that added the lighting package and sunroof and a few other options.  With an Audi loyalty discount I think I paid $38K



Hmmm....  other than the annoyance of having to put premium fuel in it, that is intriguing.  It's just recently that the price spread between unleaded and premium shot up from 20 cents to a much higher gap.  If I don't check on the internet to find places with favorable prices, I often see a 50 cent differential.   I realize fuel cost is chump change compared to depreciation but I'm a cheap bastard.


----------



## Bostonian (May 10, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Hmmm....  other than the annoyance of having to put premium fuel in it, that is intriguing.  It's just recently that the price spread between unleaded and premium shot up from 20 cents to a much higher gap.  If I don't check on the internet to find places with favorable prices, I often see a 50 cent differential.   I realize fuel cost is chump change compared to depreciation but I'm a cheap bastard.



Putting in premium gas does suck, but one thing that I do think is a plus is the Q5 gets much better gas millage as compared to the Jeep Grand Cherokee.  THis weekend I hope to check out the Q5 or the new outback.  BUt hearing a q5 for 38k seems really good.


----------



## WWF-VT (May 10, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> Putting in premium gas does suck, but one thing that I do think is a plus is the Q5 gets much better gas millage as compared to the Jeep Grand Cherokee.  THis weekend I hope to check out the Q5 or the new outback.  BUt hearing a q5 for 38k seems really good.



Check if there is currently an Audi loyalty discount available.  That saved me $1000


----------



## Glenn (May 10, 2013)

Check out the Durango as well. It's the same platform at the Grand, just a bit longer with more cargo area. IMHO, a bit more bang for the buck. They're priced better than the Grand and from what I read, the dealer's are putting more money on the hood at the time of sale.


----------



## mlctvt (May 11, 2013)

Glenn said:


> Check out the Durango as well. It's the same platform at the Grand, just a bit longer with more cargo area. IMHO, a bit more bang for the buck. They're priced better than the Grand and from what I read, the dealer's are putting more money on the hood at the time of sale.



This is true but if you're going to sell or trade within 7 years be warned about the dismal resale / trade in values of Durangos. Historically it's one of the worse for resale value. 
As an example a friend of mine bought a loaded 2 year old Durago for $12k with only 30K miles on it from a dealer. It was in incredible condition and a deal he couldn't pass up.  This was back in 2008 or 2009 when most people were unloading their large SUVs. He still has the vehicle, he likes the car so he will be shopping for a new one. The newer design is much improved.


----------



## skijay (May 12, 2013)

You should check out the outgoing 2013 Subaru Tribeca.  It runs on 87 octane, well equipped and discounted.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2013)

I'm on my second VW Tiguan..
First one had an engine issue - which after a ton of investigation seemed to be a rarity..... 
VW really helped me out to get a replacement car since it was out of warranty at 80k miles...

My current Tiguan gets 26mpg - has a bit more pep then the first..
Just passed the 10k mark with no issues...
thing is great in the snow... Made it almost all the way up the beginner slope at Hunter last winter... 

I just couldnt afford the Audi and BMW at the same size...


----------



## hammer (May 13, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'm on my second VW Tiguan..
> First one had an engine issue - which after a ton of investigation seemed to be a rarity.....
> VW really helped me out to get a replacement car since it was out of warranty at 80k miles...
> 
> ...


Did you get any financial consideration on the replacement vehicle?  Nowadays 80K is just getting broken in.


----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'm on my second VW Tiguan..
> First one had an engine issue - which after a ton of investigation seemed to be a rarity.....
> VW really helped me out to get a replacement car since it was out of warranty at 80k miles...
> 
> ...



Thought you had bailed and gone with a Subi?


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2013)

I couldn't get a good trade in value on the car from other dealers...  Because only half the engine(top part) was replaced...  
I pushed VW into giving me full trade in value below the 80k miles on the car...  Telling them to that they need to stand by their fix or I'm dumping the car and will be very public about it... 

I was being a total pest on social media... They weren't so happy with me...   
VW USA gave me a nice voucher for the car... AND the dealer gave me a good price under sticker to keep me from leaving...  Plus the trade in...
I was working all angles...  Basically reporting every move VW(dealer/VW USA) made on VW message boards and Social Media.. 
New car ended up being way less then the original with a better trim...

I really do love the car...  Prefect for me...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2013)

dmc said:


> I couldn't get a good trade in value on the car from other dealers...  Because only half the engine(top part) was replaced...
> I pushed VW into giving me full trade in value below the 80k miles on the car...  Telling them to that they need to stand by their fix or I'm dumping the car and will be very public about it...
> 
> I was being a total pest on social media... They weren't so happy with me...
> ...



Seems social media shaming is the way to get things done these days. Was having trouble with the cable company until I posted to their facebook page.


----------



## dmc (May 13, 2013)

I actually help companies integrate social media into marketing and CRM apps....

I was surprised how fast their ears picked up on this...  I complained on the VW FB page and it was only an hour before someone contacted me...   Was in touch with a regional manager that day..  Well done VW... 

I also worked the bad communication between the dealer and VW USA...  If one said something - i held them to it... Documented just abut the whole process...


----------



## wa-loaf (May 13, 2013)

dmc said:


> I actually help companies integrate social media into marketing and CRM apps....



Have you read this? http://outsidein.forrester.com/


----------



## Bostonian (May 23, 2013)

So a brief update on the whole car search thing...

I have definitely ruled out the Jeep.  After perusing through the jeep forums, there are tons of issues and major problems with the JGC.  Which is s shame, since I did like the vehicle.  So now I am down to the Audi Q5 (with loyalty bonus and etc) and looking back at the Subaru Outback.  The allroad was also a choice, but to be honest with you, I want a little more ground clearance, and the allroad is lower to the ground and a little more expensive than the Q5.


----------



## Geoff (May 23, 2013)

dmc said:


> I'm on my second VW Tiguan..
> First one had an engine issue - which after a ton of investigation seemed to be a rarity.....
> VW really helped me out to get a replacement car since it was out of warranty at 80k miles...
> 
> ...



The 26 MPG on premium fuel is kind-a discouraging to me.   Most gas stations around me now have a 50 cent spread between regular and premium.   I have that 2.0T engine in my GTI and the 1.8T in my previous GTI.  Premium was no big deal when the spread was 20 cents but it had a noticeable hit on total ownership cost when it's 50 cents.   I was kind of surprised you had issues with your first one.   VW's turbo 4's have been solid.

I may end up in a Tiguan eventually but I'd rather have an AWD DSG Golf/Jetta wagon with Xenons.


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2013)

Geoff said:


> Most gas stations around me now have a 50 cent spread between regular and premium.



Thats a pretty big spread between the two, around here it's around 30 cents.


----------



## Nick (May 23, 2013)

We got a Ford Edge SEL and I am very pleasantly surprised with it. Looks great, drives nice, and is very good in the snow. AWD 6-cyl. The only downside I think is slightly choppy shifting on it for some reason. We were also looking at Grand Cherokee.


----------



## o3jeff (May 23, 2013)

Nick said:


> We got a Ford Edge SEL and I am very pleasantly surprised with it. Looks great, drives nice, and is very good in the snow. AWD 6-cyl. The only downside I think is slightly choppy shifting on it for some reason. We were also looking at Grand Cherokee.



What are you getting for gas mileage with it?


----------



## Bostonian (May 24, 2013)

Nick said:


> We got a Ford Edge SEL and I am very pleasantly surprised with it. Looks great, drives nice, and is very good in the snow. AWD 6-cyl. The only downside I think is slightly choppy shifting on it for some reason. We were also looking at Grand Cherokee.



Careful with the Grand Cherokees, the 2014's have had many problems with it according to the jeep forum I am following.  It's too bad, since that is the type of vehicle I want.  According to one person, they had their jeep for 6 weeks, of which 4 were in the shop for a new vehicle.


----------



## hammer (May 24, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> Careful with the Grand Cherokees, the 2014's have had many problems with it according to the jeep forum I am following.  It's too bad, since that is the type of vehicle I want.  According to one person, they had their jeep for 6 weeks, of which 4 were in the shop for a new vehicle.


As mentioned, we have a 2011 early build now at around 42K miles and fortunately we have not had a lot of issues with it (knock on wood).  Not saying the Jeeps are trouble free but ours has been OK so far.  Could we have gone with a Toyota Highlander?  Sure...but we test drove one of those and it was not anywhere near as nice as the Jeep.

I also follow the Jeep forums and the best way that I can describe reliability is hit or miss.  Some folks have had few or no problems and others have had nightmares.  That's why we sprung for the lifetime service contract. 

It all depends on what you are looking for.  When we bought, we wanted an SUV with more towing capability (5000 lb or more)...if that wasn't a factor then we would have been looking at some of the 5-passenger crossover style vehicles.

One other note...not sure what all the experiences are but I've read about a lot of issues with the Ford MyTouch system.  Makes the quirkiness of Chrysler's UConnect sound like no problem at all.


----------



## Geoff (May 26, 2013)

hammer said:


> I also follow the Jeep forums and the best way that I can describe reliability is hit or miss.  Some folks have had few or no problems and others have had nightmares.  That's why we sprung for the lifetime service contract.



I've bought lots of 100K mile extended warranties over the years.  What is a lifetime service contract?


----------



## marcski (May 26, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I've bought lots of 100K mile extended warranties over the years.  What is a lifetime service contract?



Lifetime service contract for a Jeep is to buy a different vehicle. Lol.  I love the look and ride of the GC..we had one a while back and while it had pretty good  reliability for a few years...once we hit about 75 k we started having issues ...got rid of it at about 100-110k.  Have had 2 MDX's since and they have been stellar as far as reliability.  I like driving cars better than trucks or suv's. The wife drives the suv midweek.  I am behind the wheel on longer trips and weekends.


----------



## marcski (May 26, 2013)

Randomly, this was emailed to me today:

https://www.change.org/petitions/do...campaign=25282&alert_id=ZRutVrvLsX_wakqMcBLgh


----------



## Nick (May 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> What are you getting for gas mileage with it?



About 20

Sent from my SCH-I545 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2013)

Geoff said:


> I've bought lots of 100K mile extended warranties over the years.  What is a lifetime service contract?


From what I have read we are covered until the cost of a covered repair exceeds the value of the vehicle.  Think the repair cost issue may come into play at/over 200K miles but at that point we'd be looking into another vehicle.

Can't say we don't have concerns long-term but we just decided to change things up and take a chance on a Jeep.  In all honesty it was the nicest vehicle we test drove and from a driveability standpoint I still have no regrets.


----------



## hammer (May 26, 2013)

marcski said:


> Randomly, this was emailed to me today:
> 
> https://www.change.org/petitions/do...campaign=25282&alert_id=ZRutVrvLsX_wakqMcBLgh


Guess that makes me glad we don't have that platform...


----------



## Glenn (May 26, 2013)

I'm surprised you're cross shopping the Q5 and the Grand.  The Q5 is quite a bit smaller.  I'm a died in the wool German car guy. But now that I don't have as much time to wrench, I'm a little bit (Timothy) leary of the German mobiles. Wonderfully cars, but you need a mechanics who knows their stuff.  And I'm not a fan of dealers.  If you are leasing, or just planning to keep it for the warrantee period, it's not a huge deal.  

I've got and 03 Grand. I'm sure Consumer Reports and the other sites have it labeled somewhere between "bad" and "turd sandwich".  I just hit 135,500 today. Hasn't needed all that much; radiator, wheel bearings and a pinion seal.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2013)

marcski said:


> Randomly, this was emailed to me today:
> 
> https://www.change.org/petitions/do...campaign=25282&alert_id=ZRutVrvLsX_wakqMcBLgh



After refusing to recall them it looks like they caved.
http://www.nbcnews.com/business/chrysler-recalling-630-000-suvs-jeeps-worldwide-6C10224163


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 6, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> After refusing to recall them it looks like they caved.
> http://www.nbcnews.com/business/chrysler-recalling-630-000-suvs-jeeps-worldwide-6C10224163



Unrelated to the gas tank issue.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 6, 2013)

wa-loaf said:


> Unrelated to the gas tank issue.



Think I'm loosing my mind!


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 6, 2013)

So...  I have made my final decision...

As much as I love the Audi Product... I am opting for a 2013 Subaru Outback fully loaded and wait a few years to get back into the Audi with the trade of my wife's car.  But right now, with the little guy still in daycare, I cannot really justify spending that money on a smaller vehicle when we need bigger.  So I am coming back to the Subaru family...


----------



## marcski (Jun 7, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> So...  I have made my final decision...
> 
> As much as I love the Audi Product... I am opting for a 2013 Subaru Outback fully loaded and wait a few years to get back into the Audi with the trade of my wife's car.  But right now, with the little guy still in daycare, I cannot really justify spending that money on a smaller vehicle when we need bigger.  So I am coming back to the Subaru family...



Congrats.  Our friends got one a few months ago and it is very nice...and that is coming from an Audi owner.  May your new car live long and prosper and take you to many deep pow days.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> So...  I have made my final decision...
> 
> As much as I love the Audi Product... I am opting for a 2013 Subaru Outback fully loaded and wait a few years to get back into the Audi with the trade of my wife's car.  But right now, with the little guy still in daycare, I cannot really justify spending that money on a smaller vehicle when we need bigger.  So I am coming back to the Subaru family...



Get ready for the Lesbaru comments &#55357;&#56860; had to say it. 
Seriously congrats and I hope you enjoy the purchase. Definitely a capable family car that should last, maybe your young one in daycare can inherit it.


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 7, 2013)

marcski said:


> Congrats.  Our friends got one a few months ago and it is very nice...and that is coming from an Audi owner.  May your new car live long and prosper and take you to many deep pow days.


   I am just happy to get out of leasing a car and into financing one with the mileage I have put on my A4.   



HD333 said:


> Get ready for the Lesbaru comments  had to say it.
> Seriously congrats and I hope you enjoy the purchase. Definitely a capable family car that should last, maybe your young one in daycare can inherit it.


  Yeah I know... Although this generation of outbacks looks more suv-y than the past ones.  I did put a deposit down on the car of $100 to hold it as I am tied up until this weekend.  But now I have two audi dealerships vying for my attention...  Should be interesting next few days.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 7, 2013)

Sounds like a good choice Bostonian.....


----------



## hammer (Jun 7, 2013)

I always wonder how well Audis hold up after the first 50K miles...of course I have a Volvo and a Jeep and I wonder about those as well.

Regarding the Subarus, I hope they have improved on the brakes (the ones on my 98 Outback got borderline scary after several years) and I also hope the head gasket issue was finally resolved.  Otherwise they are good solid cars with an excellent AWD system.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jun 7, 2013)

Smart move , we love our 2012 outback Limited .! It is our FIRST subie after 3 decades with Saabs .. Ride is fine , like th e leather interior and the room for stuff is fine ! great winter car


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 7, 2013)

hammer said:


> I always wonder how well Audis hold up after the first 50K miles...of course I have a Volvo and a Jeep and I wonder about those as well.
> 
> Regarding the Subarus, I hope they have improved on the brakes (the ones on my 98 Outback got borderline scary after several years) and I also hope the head gasket issue was finally resolved.  Otherwise they are good solid cars with an excellent AWD system.



I had a 2001 Audi A6 wagon that hit 206,000 miles that I reluctantly donated to charity and bought an Audi Q5.   Our other car is a 2007 Outback that has 91,000 miles and has not aged anywhere near as well as the Audi.


----------



## marcski (Jun 7, 2013)

hammer said:


> I always wonder how well Audis hold up after the first 50K miles...of course I have a Volvo and a Jeep and I wonder about those as well.





WWF-VT said:


> I had a 2001 Audi A6 wagon that hit 206,000 miles that I reluctantly donated to charity and bought an Audi Q5.   Our other car is a 2007 Outback that has 91,000 miles and has not aged anywhere near as well as the Audi.



147,000 on my A6, going strong and it rides like new.  I replaced front control arms and upgraded to Koni shocks at about 120K.  Other than that, just brakes and oil changes.  I have a VAG-COM, buy my own parts online and have a great mechanic.


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 8, 2013)

Man, I am in a big dilemma!  So I got the Q5 within $50 of the Outback for a monthly payment... The Q5 would be $2K down for a 2014 premium plus package to be delivered in a few weeks or a red 2013 outback on the lot with $0 down... Damn this is tough!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 8, 2013)

I would take a Q5 over a Subaru any day but your needs I'm sure a different than mine. I haven't driven either of them but my guess is the Q is more fun to drive? Also sounds like its a 2014 and the Sub is a 2013?


----------



## Skimaine (Jun 8, 2013)

Probably worth checking on how each car will impact your insurance. Could make the difference.


----------



## WWF-VT (Jun 10, 2013)

Bostonian said:


> Man, I am in a big dilemma!  So I got the Q5 within $50 of the Outback for a monthly payment... The Q5 would be $2K down for a 2014 premium plus package to be delivered in a few weeks or a red 2013 outback on the lot with $0 down... Damn this is tough!



Tell the Audi sales rep to throw in the all weather floor mats / cargo liner and call it a deal


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 12, 2013)

WWF-VT said:


> Tell the Audi sales rep to throw in the all weather floor mats / cargo liner and call it a deal



Didn't get the all weather mats, but I did get a great deal.  5.5% under MSRP and with the Audi Customer Loyalty, the cost of the car came $500 under invoice!  I should grab my all weather mats from my old car!  HA!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 12, 2013)

prem vs regular gas.


----------



## marcski (Jun 12, 2013)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> prem vs regular gas.



You gotta be in it to win it.  They are a bit finicky in some ways but, IMHO, they are worth the added expense.

Once again, Bostonian, enjoy the new ride.


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 13, 2013)

marcski said:


> You gotta be in it to win it.  They are a bit finicky in some ways but, IMHO, they are worth the added expense.
> 
> Once again, Bostonian, enjoy the new ride.



I don't mind putting in the super, all things considered, it isn't that much more expensive.  While I will miss my 6-speed manual tranny on the highway, driving down route 2 on my way to work without having it was paradise.  Loving the ride and the overall feeling of it though.  Cannot wait to put a ski rack on top and head up north for the first snow!!


----------

